# Tür und Fensterkontakt gesucht



## klaus1 (23 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tür und Fenster Kontakt. (nicht Funk). direkt per Kabel.
Hätte die Conrad Seite durchsucht, nicht wirklich was passendes gefunden.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

soll´s für eine Produktionshalle oder eher was für stylische Wohnzimer sein? 



MfG


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Januar 2010)

hallo,
hier was von gira, erhältlich beim e-grosshandel

http://download.gira.de/data2/09531310.pdf


----------



## dj999 (23 Januar 2010)

Hier was von Roto zum direkten Einbau in den Fensterrahmen:

http://www.roto.de/de/publishingde.nsf/Content/elektrischeBauteile_ETec_1

Ähnliche Kontakte gibt es auch von anderen Beschlagsherstellern


----------



## klaus1 (24 Januar 2010)

Der Gira Kontakt würde mich interessieren, nur leider finde ich keine Abbildung dazu, um mir das vorstellen zu können wo man den installiert.
Hätte schon einige Magnetschalter gefunden, jedoch müsste man überall das Fenster anbohren, was ich nicht möchte.
Und bei allen anderen stört das Kabel zwischen Fensterrahmen und Mauer...


----------



## guwen (28 Januar 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... (nicht Funk). direkt per Kabel.
> ...


 
Moin Klaus,
also wenn nicht per Funk, dann mit Kabel.
Daraus folgt aus meiner Erfahrung: Wenn man das Kabel nicht sehen soll, dann in den Fensterrahmen Bohren, ansonsten von außen anschrauben.

Normalerweise gibt es von den unterschiedlichen Fensterherstellern entsprechende, zum Schließsystem passende, (Reed-)Kontakte - wie der Link für das Roto Fenster.
Damit ist es dann nicht nur möglich "auf" und "zu" zu erfassen, sondern auch Fenster auf Kipp.
Bei den Magnetkontakten nehme ich übrigens immer die 4-Adrige Variante mit Kabelbruch-Erkennung. Sonst kann der potentielle Eindringling einfach das Kabel durchschneiden und kein Alarm geht los.
Bei einer Tür / Haustür kann man Reed-Kontakte nehmen, oder aber auch Riegelschließkontakte (sind kleine Taster, die ins Schließblech der Tür montiert werden). Damit kannst Du dann auch erfassen, ob die Tür abgeschlossen ist.

Aber in jedem Fall denke ich: Ohne Borhrmaschine und kleine, von außen nicht sichtbare Löcher im Fenster ist nix Kontakt.

Ach so, noch was: Ich habe meine übrigens aus der Bucht.

Hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben
- guwen -


----------



## Friese_250 (1 Februar 2010)

*Näherungsschalter ?*

warum nicht mit Näherungsschalter?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapazitiver_N%C3%A4herungsschalter
oder auch
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induktiver_Näherungsschalter

die detektieren den ALU - Fensterrahmen - versteckt oben im Mauerwerk "eingegraben" 
Kabel in die Wand - unter die Tapete - wech
gibt es als Öffner und als Schließer

Friese


----------



## guwen (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo Friese 250,
wo steht was von Al-Fensterrahmen?
Und wenn der ganze Fensterrahmen aus Al besteht, wie soll der Näherungsschalter dann den Unterschied zwischen Rahmen und Flügel erkennen?
Na ja, und abgesehen von der Reaktionsreichweite ist da natürlich auch noch der Preis und i.d.R. braucht ein Näherungsschalter auch eine Versorgungsspannung. Auch gibt es m.E. keine mit Drahtbrucher- / Sabotagekennung.
...Und dann währe da noch die VdS-Zulassung...

Näherungschalter setzen wir in dreckigen, staubigen und heißen Umgebungsbedingungen ein (Schwerindustrie).
... und in meinem Kaminofen um zu sehen, ob die Kaminofentür zu ist oder nicht.

Gruß guwen


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2010)

Fensterkontakt hat den Vorteil dass man zwar weiß ob das Fenster tatsächlich geöffnet ist oder nicht, genauso ist es aber von Nachteil dass man nicht weiß ob es auch verriegelt ist. Soll damit erkannt werden, ob man beruhigt aus dem Haus gehen kann, würde ich eher den Griff abfragen. Dafür gibt's Lösungen für Enocean. Ist zwar auch Funk, die Sender kommen aber ohne externe Energie (wie z.B. Batterien) aus. Von Wago gibt's eine Empfängerklemme.


----------



## klaus1 (11 Juli 2016)

... ein paar jahre später. Haus fertig. SPS von Beckhoff verbaut.
Nun auf der Suche nach FUNK Fensterkontakte. welche Technologie ? Im wesentlichen möchte ich meinen digitalen Eingang beschalten auf der SPS.  gibts hier preiswerte funk sender + ein empfangsmodul ? 
danke,


----------



## Deep Blue (5 September 2016)

Hallo Klaus1,

ich bin gerade mit Wago in diesem Thema unterwegs. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus könnte ich dir als Technologie EnOcean empfehlen. Die Sensoren lassen sich sehr bequem einbinden und Bibliotheken gibt es zumindest von Wago auch einige, die einen das Leben erleichtern. Das sollte bei Beckhoff nicht anders sein. Ich habe, nur mal zu Anschauung, die 750-642 Klemme in Verbindung mit Eltako Funksensoren. Leider sind diese nicht ganz billig (ca. € 50), funktionieren aber tadellos. Hier suche ich aber für die Masse an Fenster/Türen gerade ein Alternative.


----------

